# 82 Pattern Rucksack Thread- Merged



## kyleg (27 Jun 2005)

Hey everyone,
I've searched all over for it but I haven't been able to find any threads relating to HOW people set up their kit for marches and field exes. What kind of "tweaks" do you use (i.e. strapping a nuke bag to your ruck)? How do you attach kit (and what kit do you attach) to the outside of your ruck (if at all)? What configurations do you find work best for you?

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (27 Jun 2005)

If your allowed to carry it, invest in a 64 pattern ruck and a whole new world of modifications become available.
Other than that,a well secured and well padded waist belt can assist greatly.


----------



## kyleg (27 Jun 2005)

I've been looking into getting a 64 pattern bag actually (I already have the frame). Does it have attachment points (somewhat like the ALICE pack)? If so what kinds of things attach well to it?

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (27 Jun 2005)

It does have straps on the sides you can attach things to.  I have two 2 quart canteens attached with ALICE clips.  The best thing about the 64 pattern is that if you get a set of A7A straps and leave them long, you can jam almost anything between your valice and main pouch.  Alternately, you can leave your sleeping kit in the main pouch and strap an NBC bag in place of the valice for quick removal.


----------



## LF(CMO) (27 Jun 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> If your allowed to carry it, invest in a 64 pattern ruck and a whole new world of modifications become available.
> Other than that,a well secured and well padded waist belt can assist greatly.



 This is great advice from a logical point of view, HOWEVER, most of us that have been there know that it's best not to attract too much attention to oneself if it can be avoided.   ( M/Cpls especially have an inate sense to spot anything that's not according to the 'Regs')   Rigging the 82 Pat is not that complicated and guaranteed there are people in your unit that will help you.   As I've posted here previous, I've never found the 82 that bad except for the waist belt set up.   That can be changed if you have the 'freedom' to use a web belt.   Attach it low enough so that you can throw the load onto your hips.   The padding, unlike the 64 Pat, is built into the frame instead of part of the belt, so that's not an issue.

BTW:   Does anyone know why the 64 Pat was replaced by the 82 Pat?


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jun 2005)

LF(CMO) said:
			
		

> This is great advice from a logical point of view, HOWEVER, most of us that have been there know that it's best not to attract too much attention to oneself if it can be avoided.



I have "been there" lately, and I lugged my '64 pattern frame with custom bag through the Reserves, into Battalion, and overseas on Deployment.

Pinky, the 82 pattern is a piece of shit - ditch it if you can.   I know of times when its use has been actively discouraged due to a tendency to snap or fold in half at the worst possible time.  I've never seen anyone get flak for a 64 pattern Ruck - they are government issue, after all.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (27 Jun 2005)

LF(CMO) said:
			
		

> ( M/Cpls especially have an inate sense to spot anything that's not according to the 'Regs')



I have never denied, nor seen a soldier denied permission use a 64 pattern.  I was even allowed to use one on my QL3(the field portion at least).  I have a feeling I'll still be using a CADPAT version of the 64 till the day I retire.


----------



## kyleg (27 Jun 2005)

My section commander uses the old 64 ruck, so I doubt I'd get jacked up for it. I've only seen one for sale here in Montreal though and they're acking $85 for it, in pretty used condition nonetheless. What do you more experienced guys think of that price?

As for the web belt I've already replaced my old waist belt with it, and find that, when done right, it adds some great "padding-like" tension in my lumbar region, makes it extra comfortable. I squeeze it through the outermost "holes" (shaped like big D's) on the 64 frame, works like a charm and doesn't chafe my hip bones.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (27 Jun 2005)

$85 isn't the best price I've ever seen, but it's not bad.  Check ebay, they sometimes offer a good deal. The main thing you want to consider with a waist belt is to take the weight off your shoulders.  When I march, all my shoulder straps do is ensure the ruck doesn't fall off my back.  My hips do the rest of the work.


----------



## LF(CMO) (27 Jun 2005)

"If your allowed to carry it..........I have never denied, nor seen a soldier denied permission use a 64 pattern......"?????


----------



## kyleg (27 Jun 2005)

Well I know that there would be no trouble for me if I used a 64 pack. So what types of arrangements do you folks use in/on your rucks? Do you attach much to the outside? If so, how?

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Arctic Acorn (27 Jun 2005)

The big trick is finding one...they're a pretty rare find. 

Speaking of which, anyone know if there are any decent surplus stores in Kingston? 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## LF(CMO) (27 Jun 2005)

8)    You said that you have the frame.   You can get the Yoke, Yoke Pad and Pack Hip Pad from CP Gear by Wheeler.   You can either purchase   the Main Pack from them as well or lace the 82 Pat bag to the 64 frame to get you by.   Again the 82 isn't as bad as some seem to say it is, especially for all you are going to use it to start.   It's just become cool to totally condemn the 82.   That being said I prefer the 64, mainly because you can pack your sleeping bag and pad more conveniently and therefore the load seems to balance  out better.


----------



## LF(CMO) (27 Jun 2005)

Oh yea, if anyone needs a 64 frame you can get one from a good friend of mine (former LDSH), Harrison Garner in Victoria, BC.
  
  Military Gear International  1-888-811-4644


----------



## 392 (27 Jun 2005)

LF(CMO) said:
			
		

> 8)      You can get the Yoke, Yoke Pad and Pack Hip Pad from CP Gear by Wheeler.



Why do that when the current issue yokes and pads attach right up to the 64 pattern frame with no modifications?

Pte Pinky - if anyone were to shiat on you for having a padded waist belt, they've obviously never done much time in a dismounted role. The only time I would say that would be "acceptable" to shiat on someone for something like that would *maybe* be on a QL3 or BMQ where standardization is the name of the game. Of course, different branches and regiments have their own little quirks....


----------



## G-spot (27 Jun 2005)

Pinky you should invest in the dropzone tactical 64 setup.


----------



## childs56 (27 Jun 2005)

I used my 64 frame and the 82 bag. Now that i am in the airforce not much use for the frame any more. Had to return the bag as it was issued. The only crappy part is i am missing one shoudler strap for the frame. If you or any one else want to buy it then PM for $30 you can take it away. This is frame with no bag   and missing one shoulder strap.( I do have the original 64 bag and if you want it then $50 for the whole thing.)


----------



## kyleg (27 Jun 2005)

I think I may have worded my question wrong. I already have the 82 patter bag along with the 82 pat yoke and ass-pad on my 64 frame. What i'm asking is how you folks attach other kit to the main bag, if at all. It doesn't have attachment points like the alice or 64 pattern bags do, so I'm wondering if you have any tips/tricks. An example would be attaching a 2 qt canteen to the outside for better accessibility.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Proud Canadian (17 Dec 2005)

Been requested so here is the instructions for an 82 Pattern

























Keep the load light as possible never applied as stated in the 1st page.

If you can I would suggest replacing the waist belt with a utility belt.

Oh and there is a CANFORGEN that states your ruck much not exceed a certain percentage of you body weight. Hmmm will post that one shortly, then go tell your RSM that the listed kit in your ruck exceeds the percentage of your weight and your removing some kit. See what extra duties that will bring.


----------



## Lerch (18 Dec 2005)

Oh...well that's good for anyone who willingly uses the whole '82 rucksack.

Just in case there's any interest, I have the official manual for the 1982 Pattern gear (rucksack + webbing) in .pdf. PM me.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (4 Jan 2006)

I would LOVE a reference on this CANFORGEN...I can see it now: 
*
"The weight of the total soldiers rucksack shall not exceed more then XX% of their total body weight. This weight is separate from and shall not include the following: 

    - The Tactical Vest (fully loaded)
    - Extra Ammunition
    - Section Stores/Weapons
    - Any other items deemed necessary as directed by the Sergeant-major (full sandbags, cement mixers, spare socks, foot powder, etc...)"*


----------



## YoshinRyu (18 Feb 2007)

I got a 82 pattern rucksack (surplused with a D) and all the plastic parts are black.

Anyone have history on these? Were they R&D models, samples, a rushed order when they ran out of OD hardware?


----------



## Shamrock (18 Feb 2007)

My issued one has black buckles.


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2007)

82 pattern pack?

Ruck sack
Butt pack

what kind of pack are we talking about?


----------



## Shamrock (18 Feb 2007)

Will that matter?


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2007)

will it matter?
I'll let you know after all the questions have been answered


----------



## Lerch (20 Feb 2007)

..aren't they all black? The only item I've ever seen from the '82 Pattern web set with green buckles was the web belt. Even then it varied.


----------



## YoshinRyu (20 Feb 2007)

Nope, and that is why I asked  :

Black on my NBC pack and Rucksack.

Green on my older rucksack, everything else I've seen and/or owned.


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2007)

Ahh... the joys of dealing with the supplier who is the lowest bider....


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Feb 2007)

YoshinRyu said:
			
		

> Nope, and that is why I asked  :
> 
> Black on my NBC pack and Rucksack.
> 
> Green on my older rucksack, everything else I've seen and/or owned.



Here's the best part, they can't jack you up if the item was issued to you like it  ;D.


----------



## Lerch (21 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Ahh... the joys of dealing with the supplier who is the lowest bider....


That being said, what labels are on the green buckles? I have FASTEX and NSN's on the black ones on my NBC bag..so who gave out the green ones?


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2007)

was looking at an 82 ruck & a patrol pack
quick release buckles are pert much all in black
the small tie down buckles are green on the 82 & black on the patrol pack


----------



## beach_bum (21 Feb 2007)

Or, the person who had it before you changed the buckles.  Perhaps replacing ones that broke.


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2007)

On his own dime?

I don't think so......


----------



## riggermade (21 Feb 2007)

This conversation is a waste of time...who cares what colour the buckles are as long as they are servicable


----------



## beach_bum (22 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> On his own dime?
> 
> I don't think so......



Sure.  I know people who have.  Buckles are pretty darn cheap.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Feb 2007)

riggermade said:
			
		

> This conversation is a waste of time...who cares what colour the buckles are as long as they are servicable



+1

Just like the thread about the M203 being black and the C7A2 being green...... :


----------



## Loachman (23 Feb 2007)

The original ones were green. They were in a softer plastic for some reason, and often deformed.

The butt pack originally and rucksack originally had the ladder-lock type for closing the flaps. I changed mine (yes, on my own dime - big spender that I am) for black quick-release ones.

Black's available commercially. The green ones in funny plastic were not, hence this probably became a supply/cost thing.


----------



## Juggernott (26 Oct 2009)

Hi 

I am looking for the information specs that came with the 82 pattern ruck sack.  If anyone can provide this information that would be great.

Thanks,
Brad


----------

